# Discus breeding!!!!



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

So its been absolutely killing me. I lost my cable to my camera, so I cant upload pics right now. I picked up the really nice Blue Diamond female and the Wild Solomon Male pair. I finally moved them into there own 45 gallon corner setup. I have 9 sterbai corys and two large peru snails for clean up. I didnt want to mention anything until I found the camera cord but I couldn't help hold it in no longer post a thread. I can't wait to see what is produced. Thanks so much Rick!!! I will post pics right away when I get the cord


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrat! did you pull the pair and the egg batch into a tank alone?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

good luck i have been trying for months my female keeps pumping out the eggs but no luck yet


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

keep trying, you will get a successful spawning. Don't give up


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i wont give up they have got to wigglers before. Keep us updated insane


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I watched a video at youtube regarding discus breeding. It's called, Inti Aquarium, World's Largest Discus Fish Hatchery

Link:

Inti Aquarium, World's Largest Discus Fish Hatchery - YouTube

The babies DO NOT stay with their parents they are taken away and placed in little bowls.

Interesting! If I understood the video correctly then the eggs were taken from the parents and placed in the hatching container. They hatch and they remain there for some time. I seem to recall that they have some 600 pairs of fish breeding continuously.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice. a summer spawn! did they do it the other night when that thunderstorm rolled in??


----------

